# not had a litter in a long time but at last got baby



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Congratulations on the adorable babies  I would be worried about the tiny one in the first picture though...is he from the same litter as any of the others and if so have you or are you planning on culling? (hope it's okay to mention that outside the forum...??)


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^
Oldtyme likes to take pictures with multiple litters, I'm just guessing that the case here, the tiny one looks pretty tubular, which I don't think it would if it was a runt.

EDIT: Forgot to say congrats! I like the patterns. : )


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh okay good, I wasn't criticising just curious! I've never seen such a broad range of ages together in one pinkie pile so it just looked very small to my (uneducated!) eyes.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Nah, it was a good question. : )


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

MissPorter13 said:


> Congratulations on the adorable babies  I would be worried about the tiny one in the first picture though...is he from the same litter as any of the others and if so have you or are you planning on culling? (hope it's okay to mention that outside the forum...??)


there 2 litter there 2 sister to same buck


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Frizzle said:


> ^^^
> Oldtyme likes to take pictures with multiple litters, I'm just guessing that the case here, the tiny one looks pretty tubular, which I don't think it would if it was a runt.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to say congrats! I like the patterns. : )


i was all way told to keep to preg female together to help with bring up to baby


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

MissPorter13 said:


> Congratulations on the adorable babies  I would be worried about the tiny one in the first picture though...is he from the same litter as any of the others and if so have you or are you planning on culling? (hope it's okay to mention that outside the forum...??)


i have cull the 3 litter down all ready


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Like I said, I wasn't criticising only asking- Frizzle corrected/enlightened me, I'm still only learning and just assumed that the smallest four where from the same litter and in turn, that one was on the small side.

My mistake, and I apologise


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

MissPorter13 said:


> Like I said, I wasn't criticising only asking- Frizzle corrected/enlightened me, I'm still only learning and just assumed that the smallest four where from the same litter and in turn, that one was on the small side.
> 
> My mistake, and I apologise


no need for a apologise


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I love you're variegated pups, soo cute! Good luck with them all


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

How sweet!


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

first pic on second page has huge ears looks so cute. :kewl


----------

